# Disk File System alternative image...



## NeuroPsyche (Feb 25, 2012)

I purchased some NetApp filers and found that NetApp does not allow for the 
transfer of the licenses to filer appliances.

does anyone know if there is a FreeBSD image for working as a filer?  Such as a NetApp R200 filer?

The filers I purchased were NetApp.  Their boot is based upon a special build of FreeBSD.  The FreeBSD custome build from OnTap/NetApp requires licensing.  

I'm sure that this hardware is not just a paperweight.  There has to be a build of FreeBSD that would work as a filer on the NetApp based hardware, such as an R200.

If anyone knows or if this would be a new project I'd be open to help constructing a build that would work on the filer hardware.

Thanks,
Dave.


----------



## jalla (Feb 27, 2012)

OnTap is not just a "custom build" of FreeBSD. While it's true that the latest version, OnTap8, boots a FreeBSD kernel, that's mostly used to kick-start the 99% of the system that is NetApp proprietary (raidmanager, wafl filesystem, etc).

Having said that, the R200 never booted a FreeBSD kernel as the latest release to run on that hardware was 7.x


----------

